
The major carriers have finally agreed to replace SMS with a new RCS standard - scarface74
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/24/20931202/us-carriers-rcs-cross-carrier-messaging-initiative-ccmi-att-tmobile-sprint-verizon
======
mikece
Lack of end to end encryption is a deal-breaker for a lot. And contrary to
what law enforcement says, the metadata of messaging — who is contacting whom,
when, and how often — is more than enough for non-lazy cops and intelligence
operatives to do their job.

------
mikece
I wonder how much of RCS was planned with advertising and corporate partners
in mind: will short-codes (and the $20k/year fee) still be required for
companies send massive numbers of RCS messages?

